# Chaos Dwarfs



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I heard not too long ago that GW was going to reintroduce Chaos Dwarfs in 2009, but later, I heard that GW doesn't have any plans for Chaos Dwarfs at all. Although my current WFB army is Skaven, my first attempt at a Fantasy army was Chaos Dwarfs. I still play 'em in Blood Bowl. Has anyone else heard any rumors about Chaos Dwarfs returning to the fray someday?

Ugh...between Chaos Dwarfs and my Genestealer Cult, I sure know how to pick 'em.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I havn't but I want to!!!!!!

If they brought them back that would be brilliant. Whats better than a anrgy dwarf? - a angry dwarf with the chaos gods on his side thats what!

But seriously it would be very nice if they did bring them back. Add another nice and interesting little facet to the Warhammer world. Very flavoursum.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm also hoping that if they bring them back, they don't just make them mini-Chaos Warriors. The Assyrian flavor was really cool and unique. Some people were kind of turned off by the large hats, but I think it really added to their character. Maybe they could just settle for keeping the hats on sorcerers or really important characters. A persisting rumor is that if they bring the Chaos Dwarfs back, they'll all be wearing metal masks, ala that disfigured king dude from the old Sinbad movies (too lazy to Wiki his name). 

The Warhammer world is soooo much better with Chaos Dwarfs and Hobgoblins mucking up the place!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Sadly i too heard there were no plans for a redux.
Shame, apparently the ogres 'subsumed them' or some such crap.

Truth is they never had a proper list, and were not popular. Personally, i really liked the old models, and was slavering over the thought of a whole army done out in the style of the crew from the hellcannon...

Sigh.


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

my friend is starting chaos dwarfs. He got 2000 point army off ebay for only $200 (AUS). But i don't like em cos they were pots on their head's. also their army list is broken!:victory:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Theyre not going away, which means they will be redone. The other 14 or so books will be paid more attention. Once WFB is perfect, Chaos Dwarves might be redone.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Theyre not going away, which means they will be redone. The other 14 or so books will be paid more attention. Once WFB is perfect, Chaos Dwarves might be redone


So.... never then?
Unfortunately, they are not a popular choice of army, and wont sell highly. So I agree, if it does happen, its a loooooong time away.
Also, they have to consider all the cock ups they make for 40k, and they make plenty, then have to spend time redoing armies over and over again. EG Tau.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

whats wrong with tau


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

jigplums said:


> whats wrong with tau


I think he's referring to the fact that Codex: Tau Empire was released slightly sooner than average relative to Codex: Tau.

Both books were good. Tau and Tyranids are always going to be near the front of the 40K release schedule in any edition though, simply because they rely on a large number of special rules that need to be altered to reflect changes in the core rules.

WFB is actually in a pretty good state, and it will be even more solid once Dark Elves gets redone. However, re-releasing Chaos Dwarves will require a completely new model line. That makes them an exceptionally large investment for GW (ala the original release of Tau or Ogre Kingdoms). With the US economy slowing down, increased commodity costs and profits down, GW is likely to play it safe for the next couple years. Once things pick up again and if Apocalypse continues to be successful, there will be more room in the budget to play with re-doing Chaos Dwarves and doing sporadic re-issuing of Specialist Games.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Asmodai is completely right, i was in fact referring to the fact that those books were released VERY soon after each other.
Also, you explained everything i was trying to say about the chaos dwarfs more articulately than i was!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was really annoyed when they brought out ogres kingdom even before they re-did wood elves and didn't even bother with chaos dwarfs, i hope they sort the chaos dwarfs out i think with the current designing of models they could look awesome. Even the crew for hellcannon looks good.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

That pissed me off too. I mean, why introduce a new army when a reasonably popular one still needs to be redone, as you mention, the wood elves.
Ca'nt really complain about it though, coz the new wood elves are easily and by far the nicest range of miniatures they've ever produced.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Meanwhile, slake your thirst on these....

http://chaos-dwarfs.com/army2.php

Possibly the best army of anything ive ever seen, and obviously well loved.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Panda those are dead sexy!!!! Amazing Paint job and wonderful conversion. 

GW needs to update the Chaos Dwarf army list like everyone else is saying. On a similar note, GW needs to bring back the squats for 40K!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd really like to shake the guy's hand that did those, they are incredible.
I also enjoy the fact that those guys are still supporting the Chaos Dwarfs even though gw have let them fall to the wayside.
The other CD army's on that site are also well worth checking out.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmmm. Just watched the vids on that sight. I have about 25 or 30 skull pass dwarfs laying around. I might have to try to see what I can do. On the other hand that might lead to a trip to the emergency room. Oh well we'll see what goes on.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Awesome! I havent seen those yet. Maybe I should.

If your not using those dwarfs, i'd def give it a go, your modelling skills will only improve with use, and i'd be really interested to see how it went.

If you do, take photos and post them at every opportunity, even if the results arn't great. This way people can learn from your difficulties and perhaps provide help for issues.

Also, the WFB section of this site seems dead to rights, and could really do with a red hot poker up it to ignite a little fervour!


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow. That's a gorgeous army and the original sculpting is incredible.

I'm in the process of collecting Wood Elves, and they were definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

nothing against chaos dwarves but i think it would be cool if the ogres ate an entire race


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> esdad
> Hi Alessio. If I remember correctly, when questioned about a release schedule for army books during your VC transcript, you mentioned something to the effect that Chaos Dwarfs would be near the end of the cycle. As the future of CD's has been a hot message board topic, I and apparently a lot of other players would love an idea of what the future holds for the big hats... Can you comment?
> 
> Alessio
> Sure, my comment is "no comment."


Part of an interview with alessio cavatore.

Make of it what you will


----------

